# Ipad, traitement de texte et Finder



## Liquify (8 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,
Etant un fidèle de la pomme, utilisant un macbook pro dans le cadre de mon travail, j'aimerai avoir quelques informations sur le Ipad.

- Tout d'abord, au niveau du traitement de texte. Beaucoup sur ce forum vente les mérites de PAGES, je me demandais si un pack Office, notamment word/Powerpoint était commercialisé ? (les posts sur cette question n'étant pas si récent que ça, je me permet de la reposer)

- Si le cas échéant, PAGES est il aussi ergonomique qu'un WORD ? Mes documents peuvent atteindre 150 pages, j'ai donc besoin de personnaliser suffisamment la mise en page.

- Et enfin, c'est vrai que le Finder me manque, y'a t'il une application ou autre qui pourrait faire office d'équivalent ?

Je m'attendais peut être à trouver un Mac diminué plutôt qu'un Ipod/iphone évolué, en vous remerciant d'avance pour vos réponses, cordialement


----------



## Le docteur (8 Janvier 2011)

> - Tout d'abord, au niveau du traitement de texte. Beaucoup sur ce forum vente les mérites de PAGES, je me demandais si un pack Office, notamment word/Powerpoint était commercialisé ? (les posts sur cette question n'étant pas si récent que ça, je me permet de la reposer)


Non, il y a juste quelques logiciels qui permettent d'éditer des fichiers Word, comme Documents To Go. Mais bon, je préfère Pages.



> Si le cas échéant, PAGES est il aussi ergonomique qu'un WORD ? Mes documents peuvent atteindre 150 pages, j'ai donc besoin de personnaliser suffisamment la mise en page.


Ce serait plutôt la question inverse que poseraient tous les propriétaires de Pages : Word est-il aussi ergonomique que Pages. Et la réponse est clairement non. Il a bien deux-trois fonctions utiles en plus(pouvoir visualiser le plan de son texte, et sans doute avoir plus d'options pour la table des matières, théoriquement aussi il fait des index, mais ça me semble extrêmement complexe), mais pour l'ergonomie, il est loin derrière Pages... très, très loin...



> - Et enfin, c'est vrai que le Finder me manque, y'a t'il une application ou autre qui pourrait faire office d'équivalent ?


A priori, peut-être un truc tout nouveau comme Awesome Files, mais ça reste une application, avec, si je ne me goure, les fichiers dedans, pas un Finder. A ce propos Pages a un défaut, un seul vrai défaut mais gros : le Spotlight de l'iPad est incapable de trouver des fichiers de Pages, qui restent désespérément enfermés dans Pages, avec un système de classement réduit au défilement des fichier .



> Je m'attendais peut être à trouver un Mac diminué plutôt qu'un Ipod/iphone évolué, en vous remerciant d'avance pour vos réponses, cordialement


Non, c'est encore autre chose.


----------

